

Show HN: See the music your friends listen to - CeasyC
http://musicstalk.com

======
CeasyC
I built this app after over hearing a lot of people asking others how they
find new music. This app shows you all the music your Facebook friends have
recently listened to, so you can spend your time enjoying music, rather than
searching for it.

It only indexes songs that have been listened to in full, so that Justin
Bieber song you secretly like will stay a secret, as long as you don’t let it
play the whole way through.

I also incorporated some other features into the site. A big pet peeve of mine
about listening to music on YouTube is not being able to search for music
while listening to music. So I made that possible, as well as made the video
stay in the middle of your screen, no matter where you scroll to. I also
incorporated a playlist feature into the site, so you can select your songs
and let them play.

Hope everyone enjoys. More features to come shortly.

------
jonnygg
Good to know it only shares songs that have been played fully.

